# R32 GTR Suspension



## maxim92 (Aug 12, 2016)

Any one got original GTR r32 suspension or Nismo S-tune in good condition?


----------



## maxim92 (Aug 12, 2016)

up


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

id buy the new s tunes, very reasonable for what they are.

used always (well nearly) leak


----------



## maxim92 (Aug 12, 2016)

matty32 said:


> id buy the new s tunes, very reasonable for what they are.
> 
> used always (well nearly) leak


just wanted to see if there is anything local before i buy from Japan.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

s tunes are cheap in my view, shipping is so so as you looking at 30kg weight but least you have new.

advised a friend (you can see post in gallery) on ordering these for his nismo build

order via TK if you need fast shipping


----------



## maxim92 (Aug 12, 2016)

matty32 said:


> s tunes are cheap in my view, shipping is so so as you looking at 30kg weight but least you have new.
> 
> advised a friend (you can see post in gallery) on ordering these for his nismo build
> 
> order via TK if you need fast shipping


TK?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Trust Kikaku


----------



## maxim92 (Aug 12, 2016)

matty32 said:


> Trust Kikaku


Strange, i can only see suspension for HCR32


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Email them if you serious on ordering


----------

